# iHome FastTrack laser mouse refuses to work



## ShiLLySiT (Jul 16, 2008)

So today I picked up the iHome FastTrack laser mouse IH-M126LR. I came home and plugged it in and I get this issue:


I've tried the age old trick of restarting, unplugging and plugging back in, uninstalling and reinstalling the driver through the device manager, and Googleing for a solution for the past hour.

I am running Windows XP SP3 Pro and I am using an administrator enabled account.

[edit] The mouse works on the other computer in my house. I simply plugged it in and ran like it was supposed to. And that computer is older, slower, but running the same OS.

And the website does not offer a manual download for the driver, unless i missed it.


----------



## ShiLLySiT (Jul 16, 2008)

Before I was using a ps/2 adapter so I could keep my usb ports free for other devices. But I decided to try it in a USB port and it doesn't work. So I plugged it back into the adapter and restarted. It's working again but the scroll wheel doesn't seem to work.

Nonetheless my computer seems to reject USB mice. Any suggestions?


----------

